# Диагностика фасеточной дегенерации



## Сильно пьющий (14 Ноя 2015)

Уважаемые врачи, по каким исследованиям лучше судить о спондилоатозе (фасеточночной синдроме) МРТ или КТ?
Что более информативно из исследований для оценки состояния суставов в пояснице?
Спасибо.


----------



## leo1980 (14 Ноя 2015)

*Сильно пьющий*, 
а какие у Вас симптомы, как проявляется боль и есть ли тонус мышц?
спасибо


----------



## Сильно пьющий (14 Ноя 2015)

Да просто интересно. Прочитал что с фасет синдромом сталкивается до 80% популяции людей на Земле.
Отсюда вопрос (закономерный): какие иследование более информативно для оценки фасет суставов МРТ или КТ?


----------



## leo1980 (14 Ноя 2015)

мне по МРТ описывали, но понять на сколько фасет синдром играет важную роль в болях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2015)

Сильно пьющий написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи, по каким исследованиям лучше судить о спондилоатозе (фасеточночной синдроме) МРТ или КТ?
> Что более информативно из исследований для оценки состояния суставов в пояснице?
> Спасибо.


По фасеточной блокаде.


----------



## leo1980 (14 Ноя 2015)

*Доктор Ступин*, 
после фасет блокады в пораженный сегмент, мышцы окружающие его прекращают спазмировать или тут нет связи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2015)

Фасеточный синдром, это прежде всего конкретный нерв, вернее веточки нервов. 
Их и блокируем и если они причинамболи, то она уходит.
Значит можно делать денервацию.


----------



## Гарри (15 Ноя 2015)

Дико извиняюсь, уважаемый доктор, учебники, пособия, руководства для рентгенологов, врачей лучевой диагностике, программное обеспечение для исследований MRI, CT, тоже по фасеточной блокаде пишут? Вот тот то и оно!
Вопрос наверно должен был поставлен так:
- на каком  из этих исследований можно определять более точно определить норму или патологию- MRI или CT?


----------



## Гарри (15 Ноя 2015)

Sehr geehrter Leo, freund, du bist in Österreich lebst
Возможностей у тебя гораздо больше чем в РФ.
Если у тебя имеется болевой фасет-синдром, позвони или напиши сюда:
http://www.bergmannstrost.de/behandlungsspektrum/neurochirurgie/medizinisches-angebot/
dr. Hans Jörg Meisel
Новая система (технология) называется Glyder® Facet Restauration
Кроме того в Штатах в октябре 2015 появилась еще одна новая  технология:
FacetLINK HEMI implantation.  Это новое поколение фиксаторов суставов (без скоб и больших разрезов)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Дико извиняюсь, уважаемый доктор, учебники, пособия, руководства для рентгенологов, врачей лучевой диагностике, программное обеспечение для исследований MRI, CT, тоже по фасеточной блокаде пишут? Вот тот то и оно!
> Вопрос наверно должен был поставлен так:
> - на каком  из этих исследований можно определять более точно определить норму или патологию- MRI или CT?


Правильно написали. 
Если искать Спондилоартроз, то исследования -КТО (СТ).
А если подтверждать синдром, то  блокада.
Вот Спондилоартроз у Вас есть (почти у всех есть), а синдрома нет.


----------



## Гарри (15 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин спасибо. Как всегда: уверенно, точно, по делу


----------



## leo1980 (15 Ноя 2015)

*Доктор Ступин*, 
в продолжении темы
Диагностическая блокада, на сколько эффективна?
местные врачи сразу советуют блокаду по КТ контролем, но если есть Спондилоартроз во многих сегментах
ленивые врачи местные или ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2015)

Все сегменты редко бывают клинически значимы, всегда есть один ведущий, вот там и диагностируют, таи и локальное прижигание.

Если много мелких нервов задействованы, то делают зональную рентгенотерапию.


----------



## Сильно пьющий (15 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> КТО (СТ)


Значит КТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2015)

+ доктор


----------



## doclega (20 Ноя 2015)

МРТ и СКТ дополняют друг друга.(на мой взгляд). 
СКт лучше видит  костную структуру поверхностей фасеток,экзостозы,эрозии,ваккуум феномен.
МРТ  - дегенеративные изменения суставного хряща,связочный аппарат и самое главное корешки СМН.

Наверное, было бы честно дегенеративные изменения в позвоночном столбе отдать на "откуп" МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> МРТ и СКТ дополняют друг друга.(на мой взгляд).
> СКт лучше видит  костную структуру поверхностей фасеток,экзостозы,эрозии,ваккуум феномен.
> МРТ  - дегенеративные изменения суставного хряща,связочный аппарат и самое главное корешки СМН.
> 
> Наверное, было бы честно дегенеративные изменения в позвоночном столбе отдать на "откуп" МРТ.


Не в тему остеоартроза, а в тему диагностики.
В Южной Корее, снимки, МРТ И КТ-стандарт перед операцией на дисках позвоночника. Что позволяет более точно прогнозировать объем операции.


----------



## Гарри (20 Ноя 2015)

Вообще-то от болевого фасет-синдрома в поясничном отделе по состоянию на 2015 г - спасения нет.
Вопреки общему снисходительному отношению к этой патологии врачей, вариантов перевода дегенерации позвоночных суставов в бессимптомный режим практически никаких
На этом форуме (как и везде в мире) больше 60% болей (в действительности) имеют фасеточное происхождение. А для решения предлагается разного рода туфта (мануальная терапия, ЛФК)
Страдания пациентов немного облегчают только НПВС и денервация. Да и то, ненадолго.
Только сейчас начинают появляться робкие попытки науки и медицины решить проблему. 
Протезирование межпозвоночных суставов, полное удаление иннервации суставов под эндоскопом, система Facet-Link, ну и все пожалуй.
Есть конечно еще одна операция - артродез фасет-суставов. Но это чудовищно травматичная операция, которая превратит жизнь в ад.
В общем все печально....


----------



## doclega (20 Ноя 2015)

Да, не дотягиваем мы даже до южной Кореи... У нас последние ФАПЫ иЦРБ оптимизировала Машенка Г. В общем все печально....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Вообще-то от болевого фасет-синдрома в поясничном отделе по состоянию на 2015 г - спасения нет.
> Вопреки общему снисходительному отношению к этой патологии врачей, вариантов перевода дегенерации позвоночных суставов в бессимптомный режим практически никаких
> На этом форуме (как и везде в мире) больше 60% болей (в действительности) имеют фасеточное происхождение. А для решения предлагается разного рода туфта (мануальная терапия, ЛФК)
> Страдания пациентов немного облегчают только НПВС и денервация. Да и то, ненадолго.
> ...


В принципе правильно.
Только печалька у вас неправильная.
60% это не от всех людей, а от тех у кого болит после 40.
А это 30-40%
То есть 60, от 30-40.

60% это не все на 10 баллов боли, а 3-5% на 10.
3-5%, это в период обострения.

Итого 0.1-0.2% от 40 летних требуют интенсивного лечения.

Вокруг Вас сколько человек сейчас  в больничке с острой болью?
1, и тот с соседнего дома.


doclega написал(а):


> Да, не дотягиваем мы даже до южной Кореи... У нас последние ФАПЫ иЦРБ оптимизировала Машенка Г. В общем все печально....


----------



## Гарри (21 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вокруг Вас сколько человек сейчас в больничке с острой болью?
> 1, и тот с соседнего дома.



 Уважаемый доктор, я не врач и не лежу в больничке.Пусть вас не смущает белый халат на аватарке. Это действительно белый халат, но занимаюсь я прикладной биотехнологией (мясо и птице-перерабатывающая промышленность).
По фасет-синдрому: дегенерацию суставов никуда не денешь. Она будет идти своим чередом. Самый перспективный и обоснованный вариант, на мой взгляд - разработка немецких врачей: эндоскопическое (5-7 мм) удаление медиальных веточек нервов, которые иннервируют суставы, и ряд мышц в пояснице, которые наиболее часто спазмируются. Что имеем в результате? Бессимптомное протекание естественного  процесса, что нам и требуется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2015)

А я и не обращался к Вам, как к врачу, и это хорошо заметно по автарке.
Медсестер сделавших фото на фоне пациентов и то осуждают, а тут представьте себе такую аватарку врача!!!!

А обращался именно как к просто к человеку, вокруг которого далеко не 60% страдают от сильной боли, а только 1, и тот с соседнего дома.
Не так страшен этот черт, как его малюют.

И новый тип операции будет применяться еще реже, чем денервация и дерецепция.
Стреотип не использования пораженного места (лфк), хорошая подвижность выше и ниже места поражения (ЛФК+Мануальная терапия), корсет при нагрузках- ограничат подвижность в месте поражения.
Физиотерапия, стероиды и нестероиды, снимут воспаление, если оно возникнет при восстановлении подвижности в мете поражения.
И так лет 15-20. а там все срастется и будет болеть выше лежащий.

Устранение чувствительности не отменяет всего перечисленного.
Более того, устранение чувствительности не решает проблему частоты обострений.
Поскольку не имея этого "сторожка" в месте поражения, человек обязательно даст нагрузку на выше и ниже лежащие сегмент и ни "полетят", гораздо быстрее и чаще чем со сторожком.


----------



## Гарри (21 Ноя 2015)

Вы врач, вам виднее.
Доктор, а что срастание позвонковых суставов это неизбежно для 100% популяции, или бывают исключения?
По моему старику (76 лет), что-то не заметно чтобы что-то сраслось. Носится как лось, таскает тяжести в своем гараже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2015)

Не 100%.
А вот на снимок отца хорошо бы посмотреть.
Договоритесь, я могу оплатить, ко мне-то здоровые не ходят.


----------



## leo1980 (23 Дек 2015)

*Доктор Ступин*, 
а на сколько верна диагностика, в виде надавливании на фасет суставы пальцем (не по центру, а именно по бокам), когда пациент лежит на животе.

Встретил такую диагностику, что если не болит при надавливании - то выраженного артроза нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2015)

Правильно.


----------



## leo1980 (25 Янв 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, 
Федор Петрович, встречали Вы такую картину:

- по МРТ и рентгену - деф. спондилоартроз есть
- острых болей нет, при надавливании на фасет суставы болей нет
- скованность в этих сегментах есть

под нагрузкой (вертикальное положение) скованность возрастает, что и приводит к болям.

может такое давать спондилоартроз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2016)

Один из вариантов фасеточного синдрома и проблем крестца (я при прежнем мнении).


----------



## Сильно пьющий (26 Янв 2016)

Ничё себе.... Ветка прдолжает жить.
Лео пусть тебе под ренгеном сделают укол блокаду суставов на двух нижних поясничных позвонках.
Сразу после укола сделай провокационые движения поясницей, те которые стараешься избегать при поаседневной жизни. Если неприятных изматывающих болей не возникнет или они смегчатся, то у тебя фасет=синдром. Если никаких реакций - то синдрома нет. Насчет спондилоартроза не парься. У всех 100% на снимках он есть.
Если фасет синдром не обнаруживается пусть врачь неделю другую спустя сделает то же самое с крестцовыми суставами. Аналогично сразу после уколов сопровоцируй свою боль. Если нет болей или смягчились то источник боли крестцовые суставы.
Если и здесьь боли сохраняются -то 99% виноват диск.
Тогда протезируй. Лучше М6. (ща на меня ругатся начнут форумчане). А ты их не слушай. Этот диск по последним данным хорошо работет и при смещениях до 5 мм.
Иначе эта песня будет для тебя до старости.

Доктор Ступин, я не прав?


----------



## leo1980 (26 Янв 2016)

*Сильно пьющий*, 
да но у меня нет провокационных движений 
мышцы скованы и не дают делать движения


----------



## Сильно пьющий (26 Янв 2016)

А вот здесь блокада и покажет!  Мало ли что ты там себе надумал мышцы-шмышцы, скованость-шмованость.
На самом деле еще не извесно что первично, скованость или боль. (курица или яйцо).
Сделаешь блокаду- увидишь!


----------



## Alexander R (2 Фев 2016)

*Сильно пьющий*, здравствуйте!
А не могли бы Вы поподробнее рассказать про блокаду в крестец и в фасетовные суставы?
Как определить и кто это будет определять куда ее делать, если боль без четко локализации?
Я же не смогу ходить на эти операции по 7 раз, пока методом тыка не доберутся до проблемномного сустава или как?


----------



## La murr (2 Фев 2016)

*Alexander R*, информация о блокадах -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8818/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15852/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4709/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4697/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1080/

Ну, и собственно - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22845/
P.S. Кстати, если Вы введёте в поисковую строку форума Блокады, то сможете прочесть и о возможных осложнениях после этой процедуры...


----------



## Alexander R (14 Фев 2016)

*La murr*, спасибо, я читал эти ветки. но ни в одной из приведенных ссылок, не обсуждался мой вопрос.


----------



## leo1980 (26 Фев 2016)

*Alexander R*, 
напишу про свой опыт, мне по снимкам МРТ нейрохирург показал где есть проблемы с фасетами (воспаление, жидкость, гипертрофия ), в моем случаи 3 уровня. Боль у меня тупая, не резкая, мышцы сковывают поясницу. До этого физиотерапевт давил на фасет суставы, боли я не испытывал,либо слабо давил либо ....
Решили сначала сделать в один уровень, посмотреть они ли виноваты. Да они, теперь будем делать в 2 других уровня.


----------



## горошек (27 Фев 2016)

Гарри написал(а):


> Вы врач, вам виднее.
> Доктор, а что срастание позвонковых суставов это неизбежно для 100% популяции, или бывают исключения?
> По моему старику (76 лет), что-то не заметно чтобы что-то сраслось. Носится как лось, таскает тяжести в своем гараже.


Да, были люди не в наше время... Мой отец до 70 лет работал сварщиком, таскал любые тяжести, на дачу с мамой пешком носились по 4 км туда и обратно, что такое лежать, мама совсем не знала, телевизор сидя смотрела, наклонялись как придется и никаких правил не знали и не соблюдали. Не надо им это было. Пару раз у отца вступало в спину, он называл это радикулитом, лечился день-два настойкой мухомора. У бывшего мужа отец ещё мощней был. Да в том поколении почти все такие были. А у нас всё болит... А детки уже рождаются нездоровыми. Что пьём, что едим, чем дышим, всё влияет. Школа проклятая с её бесконечными уроками и неприспособленными стульями и столами, а дальше институт добивают. Ну и фактор естественного отбора совсем перестал работать, а слабые особи дают ещё более слабое потомство.


----------



## Гарри (28 Фев 2016)

Уважаемый горошек (странный ник однако!), вы меня не поняли;
- у моего отца, вся жизнь которого сплошное убийство позвоночника, вообще никогда не болела спина (ни шейный, ни грудной, ни поясничный отделы). Что это такое ему не ведомо.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не 100%.
> А вот на снимок отца хорошо бы посмотреть.
> Договоритесь, я могу оплатить, ко мне-то здоровые не ходят.


А это идея. Доктор, вы по прежнему готовы оплатить МРТ?
Я конечно заплачу, потом согласно счета, вы мне компенсируете расходы. Ок?
Но тут не все просто:
- в связи с тем, что по всей нашей феодально-мракобесной стране, МРТ превратилось в низкопробный бизнес (аппаратов, через огромные откаты, наставили в каждом райцентре, а пользоваться не научили), надо выполнить следующие условия;
- магнитное поле не менее 1,5 Тл.(лучше 3,0 Тл);
- кол-во срезов не менее 250. Больше - лучше;
- геометрия сканирования - строго плоскости позвонка;
- через диски должны проходить не 3 среза (как обычно) а гораздо больше с захватом тела позвонка;
- в коронарной плоскости срезы должны доходить до поверхности кожи, дабы отследить состояние надостистых связок и очагов фиброза мышц пожилого человека  (в обычных исследованиях коронарные срезы как правило, заканчиваются на верхней части остистых)
Для всего этого необходимо:
- порекомендовать настоящего специалиста МРТ, коих, как выясняется, единицы на всю страну.
Лично  в СПб таких не знаю. Порекомендуйте и никаких проблем не будет. Сделаем исследование.
И вообще, более 80 %  МРТ в раше сделаны халатно,и бездарно описаны (гипердиагностика всего что только можно..)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2016)

Оплачу. Если на мрт не будет снижения высоты дисков, спондилоартроза и грыж диска ( протрузий и проляпсов), то обязательно оплачу. Где делать решать Вам.
Гипердиагностика Мрт не бывает. Поскольку Мрт не ставит диагноз. Мрт описательная методика. Задача специалиста по Мрт описать видимое, а врача лечащего оценить описанное и принять решение о соотвествии и причастности к проблеме.


----------



## Гарри (28 Фев 2016)

1)Простите доктор не понял?
А если будут снижены диски,грыжи, спондилоартроз? Тогда не оплатите?
Кроме того, я меня не услышали.
Я не собираюсь звонить и бегать по Питеру в поисках квалифицированного специалиста для проведения исследований человеку, у которого ничего не болит и не болело.
Дайте согласие на безоговорочную оплату МРТ и скажите где это сделать в СПб.
2) Гипердиагностика МРТ бывает и еще как! 
Тупорылые тети Клавы (переквалифицировавшиеся из терапевта во врача лучевой диагностики) лепят диагнозы только в путь! Слабонервные страдальцы остеохондрозники после ознакомления с описанием, толпами бегут на кладбища занимать места...


----------



## leo1980 (28 Фев 2016)

*Гарри*, 
Мне описывал последнее МРТ нейрохирург, я получил в институте диск с нарезками, а в клинике нейртхирург выдал описание со своими данными, и вместе с ним обсуждали мрт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2016)

А мне трудно разговаривать с не культурными пациентами, считающими себя умней всех и пупком всей земли.  В то же время не понимающими, что врач Мрт не ставит диагноз. Часто таких встречаю. Причём всегда на вопрос что болит, один ответ:
- Доктор, у меня грыжа!


----------



## горошек (28 Фев 2016)

*Гарри*, это вы меня не поняли. Жизнь наших отцов расписывать долго, но может ваш не таскал тяжелые батареи советского образца на 8-ой день после удаления аппендикса и тому подобное, вот и не случалось приступов. А отец моего мужа, тракторист в деревне, тоже никогда ни в каком отделе позвоночника ни разу не испытывал боли. Машину мог с места сдвинуть, я уж не говорю про бесконечные мешки с картошкой. И таких среди поколения за 70 найдётся немало. Ваш отец не уникум среди них. Я просто говорила о том, что раньше люди реально крепче были по кажущимся мне причинам. А Горошек.... На аватарке. Сказка про милого доброго кролика с таким именем. Когда придумывала ник, взгляд попал на банку с зелёным горошком, вспомнила и эту детскую книгу, прокатило и долго думать не пришлось. По мне, гораздо милее, чем Гарри или кто-нибудь под каким-нибудь ещё и номером, а уж оригинальнее точно.


----------



## Гарри (28 Фев 2016)

1) горошек, я же по доброму подколол, без злобы Хороший добрый ник. Тут вон есть один товарищ из Ростовской обл, дак тот вообще взял себе алкогольный ник. Сильно пьющий, просьба не обижаться
2) для тех кто не понял: это меня  доктор Ступин назвал пуп земли. Насчёт земли это конечно перебор, а в моей отрасли - очень может быть. Я думаю многие в т.ч. и на этом форуме еженедельно покупают мою продукцию в разного рода торговых сетях от Калиниграда до Челябинска, и от СПб до Махачкалы. 
Ну да ладно, не в этом дело. Доктор Ступин, халявное МРТ, моего старика накрылось медным тазом? Как говорил незабвенный Василий Шукшин; -" праздник блыснул"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2016)

Гарри написал(а):


> 1) горошек, я же по доброму подколол, без злобы Хороший добрый ник. Тут вон есть один товарищ из Ростовской обл, дак тот вообще взял себе алкогольный ник. Сильно пьющий, просьба не обижаться
> 2) для тех кто не понял: это меня  доктор Ступин назвал пуп земли. Насчёт земли это конечно перебор, а в моей отрасли - очень может быть. Я думаю многие в т.ч. и на этом форуме еженедельно покупают мою продукцию в разного рода торговых сетях от Калиниграда до Челябинска, и от СПб до Махачкалы.
> Ну да ладно, не в этом дело. Доктор Ступин, халявное МРТ, моего старика накрылось медным тазом? Как говорил незабвенный Василий Шукшин; -" праздник блыснул"


Так всегда, с халявой!
Любое дело надо делать ради чего-то. Тут задача понять почему пациент чувствует себ хорошо. Здоров или хорошо скомпенсирован. Мне как врачу это интересно только для пациентов с повышенными нагрузками (летчик, космонавт, спортсмен). И то не для определения профпригодности (в этом деле важнее переносимость нагрузочных проб), а для определения перспектив профессионального долголетия.
А у Вас есть вопрос. Почему?
Врачи это знают и ответили. Хорошо скомпенсирован. Вас не удовлетворило.
Хотите получить на него ответ.
Здоров или хорошо скомпенсирован?


----------



## doclega (24 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин. Я согласен сделать ему МРТ абсолютно бесплатно, чтобы разрешить спор (до меня 2 суток на поезде). Правда томограф 1.5 ТЛ. Могу также подсказать хорошего врача МРТ в Питере (я там учился), если нужно.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2016)

doclega написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин. Я согласен сделать ему МРТ абсолютно бесплатно, чтобы разрешить спор (до меня 2 суток на поезде). Правда томограф 1.5 ТЛ. Могу также подсказать хорошего врача МРТ в Питере (я там учился), если нужно.....


Доктор,так и я могу, правда на 1 Тесле.
Там все хорошо, там врач в семье есть.


----------



## doclega (25 Ноя 2016)

Да без разницы сколько ТЛ....главное чтобы голова была  на месте (гипердиагностики и правда многовато).


----------

